# 50's & 60's Name that Tune



## David H (Sep 5, 2011)

Tune clips from the 50's and 60's Name that Tune!

They get harder each time, 
but I'll always include a couple of easy ones just to keep the interest going! 
so let's see how you do.

*50's 60's Teaser 1*

* 50's 60's Teaser 2*

* 50's 60' Teaser 3*

*50's 60's Teaser 4*

*50's 60's Teaser 5*

*50's 60's Teaser 6*

*50's 60's Teaser 7*

*50's 60's Teaser 8*

Good Luck


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

OK, I've got 5,6 and 7 but I'll give someone else a chance to get them  Will have to think about the others though!


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 5, 2011)

we have 5 6 7 and 8 , these are a lot harder David 

Tune 5-Im a believer ( we saw shrek the musical the other week and this is main song  )
Tune 6-Light my fire (easy one hubbys fav group The doors )
Tune 7-Something stupid 
Tune 8-I cant see me loving nobody but you .


----------



## David H (Sep 5, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> we have 5 6 7 and 8 , these are a lot harder David
> 
> Tune 5-Im a believer ( we saw shrek the musical the other week and this is main song  )
> Tune 6-Light my fire (easy one hubbys fav group The doors )
> ...



Loooks like these won't last the day don't mind the week!

next lot you'll be lucky to hear 5 notes.

P.S. No. 8 that's not the title but those words are in the song.


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 5, 2011)

No.2 - Baby just wrote me a letter

No.3 - Ode to Billie Joe.

No. 4 - tip of tongue. Silly name but can't think.

Rob


----------



## Monica (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh nooooo, I recognise all the tunes, but can't think of the titles nor the artist

1. Rhinestone cowboy
2. send me a letter/ fast train (see, I know the words, but not title)
3. 
4.
5. I'm a believer
6.
7. Something stupid like I love you
8. me and you and you and me - happy together (again, no idea of title)


----------



## Monica (Sep 5, 2011)

oops it looks like no1 is wrong


----------



## David H (Sep 5, 2011)

Monica said:


> oops it looks like no1 is wrong



1. ??
2. is the letter. 
3. Ode to billy joe
4. ??
5. I'm a believer
6. Light my fire
7. something stupid
8. Happy together

Don't worry next lot will be stinkers, you're all to good at this!

Just 1. and 4.


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 5, 2011)

Is number 4 "Windy" ?

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

Grrr! Number 1 is on the tip of my tongue!


----------



## David H (Sep 5, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Is number 4 "Windy" ?
> 
> Rob



Well done Rob, it is indeed!


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 5, 2011)

I should point out at this stage that Sarah got number 3, not me. 

Can't quite get number 1. 

Have to wait til next Monday.

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 5, 2011)

David H said:


> Well done Rob, it is indeed!


 
Woohoo !! 

Sorry, I may be putting too much emphasis on the 'competition' side of this 

Rob


----------



## David H (Sep 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Grrr! Number 1 is on the tip of my tongue!



Perhaps you need to go back to schooll to get this one. (there's a clue in there somewhere)


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 5, 2011)

"young girl" ?


----------



## David H (Sep 5, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I should point out at this stage that Sarah got number 3, not me.
> 
> Can't quite get number 1.
> 
> ...



You never know I might spoil ye all rotten I have another ready to go but they are stinkers!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

David H said:


> Perhaps you need to go back to schooll to get this one. (there's a clue in there somewhere)



Aagh! I know it! I can hear them singing it in my head! I'll get it before the night is out!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Sep 5, 2011)

is 1 the crossroads theme?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> is 1 the crossroads theme?



Definitely not


----------



## David H (Sep 6, 2011)

David H said:


> Perhaps you need to go back to schooll to get this one. (there's a clue in there somewhere)



Yes Sir, there's definately a clue in there??


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

David H said:


> Yes Sir, there's definately a clue in there??



Number 1 - To Sir with Love


----------



## David H (Sep 6, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Number 1 - To Sir with Love



Finally, you got it, mind you it was hard to recognise.

*http://www.fileupyours.com/view/312723/1950 and 1960/Ans 1 to sir with love.mp3*

Going to spoil you all rotten I have a *british only* name that tune in a while, not that easy.


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 6, 2011)

Well done Alan


----------

